# How to tighten up buds



## medicineman (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm looking for an answer to the loose bud question. It seems my buds dont want to compress into tight buds. What am I doing wrong> I use a 400W HPS, a bubbler, only mature 2-3 plants, feed them Nutes from week 3 to a couple a weeks before harvest, starting at 250PPM and going to 1600PPM and backing down mid way to 0 again. I maintain a PH between 5.5-6.5 and have everything on a timer, with plenty of areation. The buds will just not tighten up. Am I harvesting too soon. I harvest when the trichs are half amber and half milky. The potentcy is excellent but the weight sucks. Should I leave them untill all the trichs are amber? Help!!


----------



## LaMafia Bak420 (Feb 17, 2008)

it happens to every plant and every strain u grow? try using a horiculture bulb


----------



## LaMafia Bak420 (Feb 17, 2008)

how many plants are u growing under 400 from the pics seems like u got 30 mother plants lol


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 17, 2008)

lol you have 5600 posts and you don't know the answer to that?

it's prolly the temp in your room. if its hot, the buds will be lose and if you coll it down to 70-75 they willl tighten up.


----------



## medicineman (Feb 17, 2008)

LaMafia Bak420 said:


> how many plants are u growing under 400 from the pics seems like u got 30 mother plants lol


Actually, What you see there is just one White widow that has exceeded the grow area, I have a couple of Thai plants growing there also, I have already harvested the WW. These are pics of the Thai plants, there are two that are tangled together. I have the nutes down to about 180PPM, 5.8PH and prolific bubbling. The trichs are still clear and the hairs are still white.


----------



## ganji2 (Feb 17, 2008)

Get a bigger light maybe? Helps bud density. =]


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 17, 2008)

whats the temp in there?...


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 17, 2008)

how close is the light to the plants?


----------



## panhead (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet its the temp at the canopy causing loose shagy buds.


----------



## potroast (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, either heat, or more likely humidity. With bubblers splashing there may be too high humidity, and that can make for spongy bud. Or else not enough light. That lamp will light a 2.5 x 2.5 foot area well enough for tight buds. The next question is how old is the lamp.

HTH


----------



## jsgrwn (Feb 17, 2008)

if it is too hot that will do it, or if there is no fresh air coming in where the buds are. a mix of the 2 would cause real fluffy budz. late


----------



## stickyhits (Feb 17, 2008)

strain is very important some strains just aren't as dense as others


----------



## medicineman (Feb 18, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> lol you have 5600 posts and you don't know the answer to that?
> 
> it's prolly the temp in your room. if its hot, the buds will be lose and if you coll it down to 70-75 they willl tighten up.


 Yup, I'm just a dumb ass. Although about 4995 of those posts were in the political section, Growing pot is only a hobby, I'm not counting on it for my next house payment. So you're saying if I lower the grow area temp to 70-75 the buds will tighten up. I'll give it a try, thanks. Kind of like how a person wraps their arms around themselves when they are naked and cold, Maybe I should cut the light for a couple a days, what do ya think about that?


----------



## MR BK (Feb 18, 2008)

its the strain !!!


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 18, 2008)

Try using a stacker product. Purple Max works good for me.


----------



## medicineman (Feb 18, 2008)

potroast said:


> Yeah, either heat, or more likely humidity. With bubblers splashing there may be too high humidity, and that can make for spongy bud. Or else not enough light. That lamp will light a 2.5 x 2.5 foot area well enough for tight buds. The next question is how old is the lamp.
> 
> HTH


Lamp is less than a year old and is a version of the agri with both spectrums. The temps range from 27 in the daytime to 20 at night 68-80, I do have a good breeze blowing accross the top of the plants and right under the light into an exhaust fan exhausting into my attic, for cooling and smell control, seems to work pretty well. I keep the plants around 8-10 inches from the light, I can definently hold my hand there. The bubbler liquid is around 70 degrees and my grow space is 2ft x 3ft X 6ft Outside of the 80 degree temp at the top of my plants, I think I'm in the ballpark. Oh yeah, and I keep the area wide open and the fan moves 72 cubic feet per minute, that is twice the total cubic ft. of my entire grow area, so I think that should answer the fresh air question. What about cutting the light for a couple a days, would that help? I'm wondering if I may be harvesting too soon and not allowing the plants to fully mature. I'm gonna let these go untill all the trichs are amber. What happens if you let them stay on the vine too long?


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 18, 2008)

whtas the temp in thje room? how far are the lights from the tops of the plants? how many days flowering are they at?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2008)

I have my 400 watt about 8" away from the tops during budding but i have to be careful in case of tip burn and keep a good eye on them.
I also only grow in soil and leave the plants in small pots until they are root/pot bound to achieve a tight root ball so that i get tight nuggets.
I have no proof of this as a fact but its what i do and my buds are always hard


----------



## cali-high (Feb 18, 2008)

you need to you humboldt,co nutes i had the same problem i use gravity the last week and the buds are tight and dense


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 18, 2008)

sativas will be less dense then indicas.

if you have more of a sativa hybrid expect loose buds, this is not a bad thing...


----------



## medicineman (Feb 18, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> sativas will be less dense then indicas.
> 
> if you have more of a sativa hybrid expect loose buds, this is not a bad thing...


Seems to impede saleability. People want tight buds. I can't see as how if the smoke is kicking your ass it would make all that difference but it seems that it does. Must be a batch of posers my friend has been showing them to. they don't want to pay 175.00 an OZ for this widow and haze mix. Maybe there is a pot glut in Vegas, who knew. I think I'm gonna hang up my gardening shears, it's not worth growing for less. and the risk and MY wife not diggin it and feeling the paranoia when the doorbell rings is not worth it. I figured to make 200.00 an OZ when I started, but the price here in Vegas has dropped significantly, so I'm not going to compete for 125.00 OZs. I made back my initial investment + a couple a grand, so it was a good investment. I'll wholesale this batch out for 75.00 an OZ and call it quits. A couple of my buddies are willing to pay 175.00, but they aren't enough to keep me in business and you all know that pot takes on a different appearance if kept in a gun safe in Mason jars. I'm tired of this pot culture anyway, younguns that all they can think about is getting high, I outgrew this stuff 40 years ago. I might like a joint accasionaly to ease some arthritic pain, but I don't enjoy the high any longer. Thanks for all the help and peace to you all.


----------



## LaMafia Bak420 (Feb 19, 2008)

how much u got out of ur harvest and how many plants


----------



## hybrid (Feb 19, 2008)

shit.............for 125 an O I wouldnt play either. I cant see how that is the going price for that when its 400 an O (street price) where I live. I think the going wholesale is 225-275 depending on who and how much..........

Me? Im terrified of turncoats as it is. I cant imagine what it would be like to have to deal with people buying from you and dropping the dime on you when they eventualy get popped.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

Heat ye but. Have you tried different strains?


----------



## medicineman (Feb 19, 2008)

bigbudeddie said:


> Heat ye but. Have you tried different strains?


 I tried a nepalese strain that never got taller than 3 ft and had one large cola, But the guys that tried it said it wasn't potent enough. It whacked me good, so I guess I'm a lightweight, but they said it looks and tastes good but lacks potentcy. these are the same guys that said my widow has the potentcy, but doesn't have the looks, I'm beginning to believe they are just trying to get the price down, I say fuck em. Before I'll sell it to them, I'll give it, away. I'm too paranoid to ship through the mail, so my friends may have gotten lucky. I'll keep a couple a OZs for medicinal purposes, and sell the rest for 50-75 an OZ and if someone can't afford it, I'll give them an OZ. Too bad there isn't a place where I could give it to med users in Vegas, or I'd take the whole lot down there and hand it over, not to be sold but given to those that can't afford it. THe Thai is still growing buds and the trichs are still clear, I see another month at least. The PPM is at 700 and falling, the PH 5.8. hrs 12-12, I think I'll turn out the light for a couple a days and see what that does.


----------



## LaMafia Bak420 (Feb 19, 2008)

how much u yield out of ur last crop?


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 20, 2008)

medicineman said:


> I tried a nepalese strain that never got taller than 3 ft and had one large cola, But the guys that tried it said it wasn't potent enough. It whacked me good, so I guess I'm a lightweight, but they said it looks and tastes good but lacks potentcy. these are the same guys that said my widow has the potentcy, but doesn't have the looks, I'm beginning to believe they are just trying to get the price down, I say fuck em. Before I'll sell it to them, I'll give it, away. I'm too paranoid to ship through the mail, so my friends may have gotten lucky. I'll keep a couple a OZs for medicinal purposes, and sell the rest for 50-75 an OZ and if someone can't afford it, I'll give them an OZ. Too bad there isn't a place where I could give it to med users in Vegas, or I'd take the whole lot down there and hand it over, not to be sold but given to those that can't afford it. THe Thai is still growing buds and the trichs are still clear, I see another month at least. The PPM is at 700 and falling, the PH 5.8. hrs 12-12, I think I'll turn out the light for a couple a days and see what that does.


 Your case in funny in that is it is like mine but the opposite. My friends tell me my weed is pro but i am disappointed. But my last stuff was like yours fluffy light bud. Im almost sure its strain but who knows. I wish we had a medi facillity in Australia. 50-75 an oz is cheap as, going rate for my weed is 300 an oz. The long wait for the thai will be worth it im sure.


----------



## SmokerE (Feb 20, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> sativas will be less dense then indicas.
> 
> if you have more of a sativa hybrid expect loose buds, this is not a bad thing...


 
I dont' know...I have a jack herer straight sativa looking one...and it has the hardest buds I've ever grown.

I'm not disagreeing that it could be strain related though.


----------



## stonegrove (Feb 21, 2008)

medicineman said:


> I tried a nepalese strain that never got taller than 3 ft and had one large cola, But the guys that tried it said it wasn't potent enough. It whacked me good, so I guess I'm a lightweight, but they said it looks and tastes good but lacks potentcy. these are the same guys that said my widow has the potentcy, but doesn't have the looks, I'm beginning to believe they are just trying to get the price down, I say fuck em. Before I'll sell it to them, I'll give it, away. I'm too paranoid to ship through the mail, so my friends may have gotten lucky. I'll keep a couple a OZs for medicinal purposes, and sell the rest for 50-75 an OZ and if someone can't afford it, I'll give them an OZ. Too bad there isn't a place where I could give it to med users in Vegas, or I'd take the whole lot down there and hand it over, not to be sold but given to those that can't afford it. THe Thai is still growing buds and the trichs are still clear, I see another month at least. The PPM is at 700 and falling, the PH 5.8. hrs 12-12, I think I'll turn out the light for a couple a days and see what that does.


lol ill happily give u $210 for a OZ, lmao thats £105 over here shits averaging at £140 which is $280. petty bout the big old ocean between us aye.....


----------



## doggiepaddel11 (Jul 24, 2008)

i'd say its the strain. my jack herer allways has fluffy buds, but it hits hard! i grew some blue cheese and it stretched like a mofo but the buds were tight! thats why i say its the strain. don't give up on it, just turn it all into hash!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jul 24, 2008)

MR BK said:


> its the strain !!!





BIGMIKE13 said:


> sativas will be less dense then indicas.
> 
> if you have more of a sativa hybrid expect loose buds, this is not a bad thing...





medicineman said:


> Seems to impede saleability. People want tight buds.





SmokerE said:


> I dont' know...I have a jack herer straight sativa looking one...and it has the hardest buds I've ever grown.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that it could be strain related though.





doggiepaddel11 said:


> i'd say its the strain. my jack herer allways has fluffy buds, but it hits hard! i grew some blue cheese and it stretched like a mofo but the buds were tight! thats why i say its the strain. don't give up on it, just turn it all into hash!


I cosign with the above posters. the strain helps a lot to produces tight buds and it takes the proper care!

most strains can tolerate temps in the 90's and some sativas in the hundreds! so i think ur ok there.

also keep in mind that the strain u choose has an extremely long flowering period in order to get those giant ripening buds!

U need to think outside of the box, if U need something for right now with dense buds and good potency then U should order something with a litle more indica influence, but with a sativa high. save the outdoor strains for outdoor.

PS Id take srawberry cough or Nebula over thai any day...


----------



## Dela (Jul 25, 2008)

stonegrove said:


> lol ill happily give u $210 for a OZ, lmao thats £105 over here shits averaging at £140 which is $280. petty bout the big old ocean between us aye.....


 
i second that! and £140 is for the shit bog weed. the decent smelly hydroponicaly grown weed goes for £160 an oz at the moment, thats $320!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 26, 2008)

What about your drying/curing techniques? Or did I miss a post on it?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

I thought you didnt grow,med!!!


medicineman said:


> I'm looking for an answer to the loose bud question. It seems my buds dont want to compress into tight buds. What am I doing wrong> I use a 400W HPS, a bubbler, only mature 2-3 plants, feed them Nutes from week 3 to a couple a weeks before harvest, starting at 250PPM and going to 1600PPM and backing down mid way to 0 again. I maintain a PH between 5.5-6.5 and have everything on a timer, with plenty of areation. The buds will just not tighten up. Am I harvesting too soon. I harvest when the trichs are half amber and half milky. The potentcy is excellent but the weight sucks. Should I leave them untill all the trichs are amber? Help!!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 28, 2008)

I heard vegas was kickin and kind bud was flowing at 400-to 450 a zip????----my info was way off-----sounds like your burned out---take a couple of years off but know that the stress and problems will still be there with or without the grow---sounds like you can buy the bud there cheaper than you can grow it--------good luck in your next adventure-----your probably picking a good time to get out---I heard there busting grow ops left and right out there and getting ready to crack a lot of heads at the grow-shops-I also heard they just finished a 1 year undercover information gathering from the grow-shops out there-I guess there getting ready to knock down some doors....best of luck


----------



## greenpriest024 (Jul 28, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> your probably picking a good time to get out---I heard there busting grow ops left and right out there and getting ready to crack a lot of heads at the grow-shops-I also heard they just finished a 1 year undercover information gathering from the grow-shops out there-I guess there getting ready to knock down some doors....best of luck


 lol man harsh load of information, i'm just hoping for the guy not to be high when he reads that or it'll trigger a serious trip-out....


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 28, 2008)

The wife and I were out there a couple of weeks ago---saw the local news while kicking-it at hotel---told the wife---"glad were not living here"---sounds like the local police are on a mission


----------



## makinthemagic (Jul 28, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> PS Id take srawberry cough or Nebula over thai any day...


My guy just gave me a taste of some Nebula and I can't wait till he has more


----------



## dertmagert (Jul 28, 2008)

u know medicine man.. i had the same problem a couple grows back.. my big bang plants grew huge colas, but they werent VERY dense.. i mean they were dense, but when they were dried and cured, still a bit airy... and a couple guys who i was getting rid of it to mentioned how it looks like homegrown because of this airyness... so all i did was dry it a little less then before (so it is still a little gooey).. then i cured it for 30 days.. the bud still looked the same but then i compressed it... it turned into these beautiful doughy buds that peeled away and stuck to your fingers when breakin it up.. but it had no problems staying lit when smoked and tasted great...no more complaints


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Jul 28, 2008)

try growing in indicas next time like he said and get the lights closer to the top. the plants look stretched bigtime. also you might wanna try soil next time? i always get more dense, better looking nuggets in soil than hydro.


----------



## IGTHY (Jul 28, 2008)

More light.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jul 29, 2008)

i would say its 95% light - and 5% strain..

i started with a 400 and got nice airy buds - they smoked great but weighed like shit - a quarter was like a whole sandwich baggy 

now i got 2KW in the same space - and the nugs it makes are crazy - huge and tight


----------

